# swarm left nuc in less than a day



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

My estimation is that you didn't get the queen.


----------



## jrshay (Jul 9, 2012)

so, short of ensuring I get the queen is there anything I could have done differently?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Don't feed. There's no perfect way to feed. Ants are one of the reasons why. Swarmed bees are loaded with honey anyway. Ants might encourage the swarm to abscond.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Put a frame of brood/eggs, this will help keep them and give them the means to make a new queen if they need one.
If they are small two frames capped brood (and some eggs) with nurse bees will get them to the size they can defend the hive.

Carpenter ants can bring down a small hive down, they will kill bees one at a time cut them up and bring them home. 
I am going to make some Borax jelly for the ants. MB says. I've always used 1 part borax, 1 part water and 1 part jelly. 
Make sure to keep it away from bees.


----------

